# NOS Datsun body panels found!



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I've got quite a nice array of early N.O.S. Datsun sheetmetal and need to identify them. I've got the part numbers but don't have any way to look them up. Does anyone recognize any of these panels?


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

ok here go

80101-10631 is for a P410
18101-18430 is for a DR411
76401-10100 is for a N320
76401-04130 is for a L310
76713-22500 is for a W510
64101-A0630 is for a (P)510SU('69)


if you want to know more let me know


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ant-dat said:


> ok here go
> 
> 80101-10631 is for a P410
> 18101-18430 is for a DR411
> ...


Wow! Thanks Ant Dat  

This must be some really old stuff, because I've never heard of those model designations. My Nissan career goes back as far as the late seventies, you know, B110, B210, B310, 620, 720 models. Is there a site that denotes these models? I'll try to google them. 

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

they are old models, if you want i can get the proper discription of these parts and maybe years of manufacture


----------



## jimmythewrench (Feb 7, 2006)

P410 is a '62ish-'65ish Bluebird sedan.
DR411 is a '65ish-'67ish Bluebird SSS sedan
N320 is a '62ish-'?? pick-up
L310 is a early 60's Bluebird sedan
W510 is a 510 Wagon '69-'72, I don't think they made a 510 wagon in '68 or '73 - just sedans/two doors
P510 is a '68-'73 510 sedan or two door.

Some rare stuff to find that kind of condition indeed, it's just a matter of finding the right person that needs them. I had a 411SSS and would probably have paid a lot for the rear quarter in that condition had I found one at the time.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

jimmythewrench said:


> P410 is a '62ish-'65ish Bluebird sedan.
> DR411 is a '65ish-'67ish Bluebird SSS sedan
> N320 is a '62ish-'?? pick-up
> L310 is a early 60's Bluebird sedan
> ...


 Jimmy and Ant-dat thanks a ton. Are there any websites or message board forums that feature these early Datsuns?

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

you could try 
http://dimequarterly.tierranet.com/ 
for the 510 stuff (it's a miling list though)

http://www.the510realm.com/index.php
forum based

the 2 links above are more for the 510's but there is a few older bluebirds on there too, (310,312,410,411 etc)
wouldn't have thought you have trouble selling them in the US, you could always try ebay


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

That door looks just like the one on my 521 truck...


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I picked up a white '76 Datsun B210 Honeybee the other day and with it came these N.O.S. rocker panels. The owner bought them thinking he was going to install them but never did. I put them up next to my B210 sedan and they were too long for my 2 door model. I'm guessing they are for the four door model B210? Anyone know?  



















Thanks, Mike


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi Mike

Looking at the part number it does look to be a B210 the full code is HLB210TU. This car i would expect to be built between 1972 and 1977 and should look like this


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Thank you very much for the reply Ant-dat. It is great to have someone knowledgable in the old Datsuns on these boards! :cheers: Boy, what am I going to do with all of these NOS parts?  The B210 rockers I might use some day but the earlier stuff will probably be put on ebay when I get around to it. 

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## 71-521 (Jul 14, 2005)

for the truck parts(n320), you might try to post them on NWDE.org or the OldDatsunPickupLovers.com forums...
there are plenty of datsun enthusiasts out there that may be able to use them...


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

wish i could find some 510 bit's like those lol


----------



## 66pl411 (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah those front fenders would fit perfectley on my car


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

AntDat,

Could you help me out once more please?

I have what I think are a set of front Datsun factory seat covers, but I don't know what year or model they fit. The part number for one is 86320-B0100.



















The other seat cover part number _appears_ to be: 86320-20505? I'm guessing the number superceeded maybe, therefore the re-write?



















Do you have any listings for these?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

86320-B0100 = 521('69)
86320-20505 = 520('67)


need to find some hard ones that that


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ant-dat said:


> 86320-B0100 = 521('69)
> 86320-20505 = 520('67)
> 
> 
> need to find some hard ones that that


Man that's awesome thanks! I wouldn't have known that these are early Datsun pickup truck seat covers!
I thought they were rear seat covers for a car.  

Thanks again Ant-dat.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

You know, I think we should have a thread in this forum specifically for members to list the NOS classic Datsun parts that they have laying around and have absolutley no use or plans for. It would be great for someone who _really_ needs this stuff to be able to find it here!

Mike


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

sounds not a bad idea, but me bing in uk is a little hard to get the parts,
take those 510 bit's you have i would love to get me hands on them for my 510 reestoration lol

If you have anymore fire away i'll try and say what there for no prob's.
btw do you use MSN?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ant-dat said:


> sounds not a bad idea, but me bing in uk is a little hard to get the parts,
> take those 510 bit's you have i would love to get me hands on them for my 510 reestoration lol
> 
> If you have anymore fire away i'll try and say what there for no prob's.
> btw do you use MSN?


Thanks AntDat,

No I don't use MSN.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Still holding on to these parts. Please contact me if you'd like anything in this thread.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

UPDATE:

Several pieces have been sold.

These pieces still available are:

Rocker panels #76401-04130 is for a L310, early 60's Bluebird sedan 

Quarter panel #18101-18430 [left rear] fits a DR411 Bluebird SSS sedan

Door #80101-10631 is for a P410 [left side] '62-'65 Bluebird sedan

Thanks, Mike


----------

